# Can anyone verify catch?



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

Just heard from a buddy that Full Pull caught a cobia a couple days ago in Destin?- can anyone verify/heard the same thing...I have doubts because I would have thought it would be all over the forum by now?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not true.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

they caught one today


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

> "I piss on Shimanos"


You should lean over the boat a little more.:doh


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Kind of odd that a Google search of Destin Cobia 2010 doesn't have a story on the first Cobia being caught if it has indeed been caught.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *69Viking (3/22/2010)*Kind of odd that a Google search of Destin Cobia 2010 doesn't have a story on the first Cobia being caught if it has indeed been caught.




my guess would be that since the first one was caught out of pensacola this year instead of destin it didn't make the paper...but there has been a couple caught out of pensacola and destin in the past week


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I know of at least 4 fish caught out of Destin Saturday before the big blow. We fished from Destin to Pensacola pier and back and saw one 40-45 lb fish. Had a good cast on him but he was very lethargic and would just nose up to the eel but would noteat. I know of another boat who hooked and lost a 50 lber. 

Water definitely seemed more lively down near Pensacola Beach. There was even some bait around the pier down there.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

I subscribe to the Destin Log , both on line and paper and up until this year they always put a news alert online when the first Cobe is weighed in to announce the start of one of the tournaments in Destin. As of mid-night march 22 there has been no confirmation of any weighed in or caught by the Log and their Sports editor is pretty good buds with the Full Pull capn.I did see the pictures here of the 2 that were caught Sat so maybe the Log has better things to do now that there are no Snapper than tell about the first Cobia.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Full Pull has not caught any fish yet! Seen a few but not caught any!


----------

